# Swedish: Mist = Dimma?



## Tjahzi

Hej

Jag noterade nyligen att Wiktionary har två svenska översättningar av det engelska order _mist, _nämligen _dimma_ och just _mist_. Jag har dock aldrig hört någon använda det senare fär att beteckna _dimma_. Är det någon som känner att den brukar använda det svenska ordet _mist_?


----------



## BlueSuede

> Substantiv [redigera]
> 
> 
> *mist*mistsmist'smists'
> 
> 
> Böjningar av
> _*mist* _
> Singular Plural
> 
> Nominativ
> 
> Genitiv
> *mist*
> 
> 
> dimma
> ett lager av fina droppar eller partiklar på en yta


Har du en annan Wiktionary än den jag har? 

Om jag inte helt har mist minnet, så kan "mist" betyda andra saker än "dimma" på svenska.


----------



## Tjahzi

Alltså, jag pratar om det svenska ordet _mist_. Engelska Wiktionary påstår att det engelska ordet _mist_ har två översättningar till svenska: _dimma_ och _mist_. Jag har aldrig sett _mist_ användas på svenska och undrar således om det är någon här som använder ordet eller har sett det användas.


----------



## BlueSuede

Du gör det svårt för oss. Kan du ange adressen där det svenska "mist" även kan betyda "dimma" och "mist" så kanske vi kan lösa problemet tillsammans.

Enligt min SAOL kan svenskans "mist" betyda "tätt fuktdis (på sjön)", och då tror jag på det trots att jag inte visste det tidigare. Nå, det är många sjötermer jag inte känner till. Man lär sej alltid nya ord, och det finns massor med ord kvar att lära sej.


----------



## Tjahzi

Nej. 

Frågan är väldigt enkel som den är: *Använder* du/ni ordet _mist_ för att beskriva "dimma" när ni pratar svenska?


----------



## LilianaB

Det har jag inte hört heller. Kanske i London.


----------



## BlueSuede

Det finns massor av ord i svenskan som vi vanligtvis inte använder. Orden ingår i den svenska ordskatten likförb*nnat.
Nu när jag vet att "mist" kan betyda "tätt fuktdis" (ej "dimma", vilket är nåt annat, om man ska tro SAOL) så kan jag tänka mej att inlemma ordet i min vokabular. Inget konstigt med det.

Så svaret på din senaste fråga, vad gäller mej, är "Ja, numera".


----------



## Tjahzi

Ska jag tolka det som att du inte _brukar_ använda ordet?


----------



## e2efour

Morgonmisten låg ännu öffer hafvet. RYDBERG Frib. 356 (1857)

Det är alltså klart att ordet finns i betydelsen lättare dimma/disigt väder.
Att du inte känner till det beror kanske på din ålder  eller att man möter det nästan exklusivt i böcker!

Det är ett nyttigt ord att ha på svenska för att skilja mellan (engelska ord) _fog _(tjock dimma) och _mist._


----------



## Tjahzi

e2efour said:


> ...
> Att du inte känner till det beror kanske på din ålder  eller att man möter det nästan exklusivt i böcker!
> ...



Sant, jag är ju inte 160 år gammal. 

Sammanfattningsvis verkar det som om det här ordet fanns en gång i tiden, men att ingen tycks använda det idag. Det är sant att det kan finnas en poäng med att skilja på dimmor av olika tjocklek, så som engelskan tycks göra, men personligen känner jag nog att _tjock/tät_ och _inte så tjock/tunn_ dimma funkar bättre.

Det faktum att det finns med i en del ordböcker hjälper föga eftersom de flesta jag pratar med inte går runt med ett ex av SAOB/SAOL under armen.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Tjahzi said:


> _inte så tjock/tunn_ dimma funkar bättre.


Det finns ju det utmärkta ordet _dis_ med betydelsen tunn och lätt dimma.


----------



## BlueSuede

Häromdagen när jag gick ut för att ta bilen till jobbet upptäckte jag en ogenomskinlig vägg av fukt utomhus. Allt som fanns utomhus, speciellt av metall, verkligen dröp av fukt, nästan klibbigt. Allt var verkligen grått grått, och vått vått.

Nu förstår jag verkligen vad "mist" är.
Dimma är nåt annat, dis är nåt annat, men jag har aldrig haft nåt ord för detta fenomen förut.


----------



## Tjahzi

BlueSuede said:


> ...
> jag har aldrig haft nåt ord för detta fenomen förut.


Ordet är ju dock värdelöst om ingen annan känner till det...


----------



## BlueSuede

Värdelöst? Jag vet inte det.
Jag tror nog att engelska kunskaper och "mist" i löpande text (eller tal) ger nog ganska bra uppfattning om vad "mist" kan tänka sej betyda.
Om inget annat svenskt ord kan beskriva med bättre precision om vad "mist" är, så visst behövs det i kretsar där det förstås i sin rätta betydelse. Och så har vi det historiska perspektivet också.

Men ingen behöver använda det. Vill du inte använda det så slipper du. Ingen tvingar dej. 
Ordet finns dock i SAOL och därmed är det ett svenskt ord. Faktum.

Men du har naturligtvis rätt till vilken åsikt du vill...


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag kan föreställa mig följande scenarion ifall du skulle använda en mening som _Oj, det är mist ute idag_:

1)  Personen i fråga förstår inte vad du menar.

2) Personen i fråga är inte bekant med det svenska ordet _mist_ och tolkar det som att du använder engelskans mist som ett låneord.

3) Personen i fråga är bekant med det svenska ordet _mist_ och tolkar det som att du använder en ålderdomlig vokabulär.

4) Personen i fråga är bekant med det svenska ordet _mist_ och tolkar det som att du har ett bra ordförråd.

Och så vidare (det finns såklart fler möjliga utfall). Personligen gör jag dock bedömningen att de negativa utfallen är mest sannolika och hade nog nöjt med "dimma" med eller utan ackompanjerande adjektiv, enligt samma princip som jag nöjer mig med _röd_ för att beskriva _cinnober_.


----------



## Åvävvla

Tjahzi said:


> Hej
> 
> Jag noterade nyligen att Wiktionary har två svenska översättningar av det engelska order _mist, _nämligen _dimma_ och just _mist_. Jag har dock aldrig hört någon använda det senare fär att beteckna _dimma_. Är det någon som känner att den brukar använda det svenska ordet _mist_?



Jag har aldrig använt det och har aldrig hört det användas. Själv skulle jag nog kalla det för _sködd_ men det räknar jag inte med att många förstår.


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, tack för bidraget! 

_Sködd_ låter som ett kul ord. Var använder man det?


----------



## Åvävvla

Tjahzi said:


> Haha, tack för bidraget!
> 
> _Sködd_ låter som ett kul ord. Var använder man det?



Värmland. Jag tror även att det finns något liknande ord i Bohuslän, men är inte säker.


----------



## Dan2

Tjahzi said:


> _Sködd_ låter som ett kul ord. Var använder man det?





Åvävvla said:


> Värmland.


Och i USA.  Men vi skriver "scud". 
(Jag _tror_ att der är samma ord, men kan inte vara säker.  Webster's: "probably from Old Norse".  AHD: "... Wind-driven clouds, *mist*, or rain...")


----------



## Lugubert

Ord som används är "mistlur" och "mistsignal" ("Vid nedsatt sikt ska alla fartyg, också fartyg för ankar, avge _mistsignaler_ med regelbundna mellanrum." Men enbart "mist" tror jag inte att jag hört ens här på västkusten.


----------

